# London Pioneer



## Fairfield

Stylish bulk carrier belonging to one of the most well known of the "London Greek" shipping lines,London and Overseas Freighters who I think were the Mavroleon family discharging coal at Rothesay Dock,Clydebank in the mid 70s.Also in the shot is one of James Kelly/s BALLY....... coasters.


----------



## rjm001

I was 2nd Engineer at this time (September 1974). Harry Pearson from Newcastle was C/E. These ships (5 in number) were all identical, built in the mid 1950's as oil tankers and converted to bulk carriers in the late 1960's. They were 'Pioneer', 'Explorer', 'Resolution', 'Tradition', 'Valour'. The London Valour sank in the early 1970's after being driven onto the breakwater at Genoa during a storm. All had compound steam turbine main engines, Foster Wheeler D type boilers and 220 VDC turbo-generators. The service speed was about 13 knots. Rgds//Dick Moffat


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Lof*

An explosion occurred on London Pioneer in the mid-Pacific in 1975 and there is a good account of the incident, including details of the USCG Assistance and parachuting paramedics, at http://www.lof-news.co.uk/LPioneerStory/Main/LPioneerJIreland.htm

Hello Dick, you're the second ex LOF staff I've stumbled into today. Are you aware of the LOF website and upcoming reunion? If not see above.

Rgds, John T.


----------



## johnclement

rjm001 said:


> I was 2nd Engineer at this time (September 1974). Harry Pearson from Newcastle was C/E. These ships (5 in number) were all identical, built in the mid 1950's as oil tankers and converted to bulk carriers in the late 1960's. They were 'Pioneer', 'Explorer', 'Resolution', 'Tradition', 'Valour'. The London Valour sank in the early 1970's after being driven onto the breakwater at Genoa during a storm. All had compound steam turbine main engines, Foster Wheeler D type boilers and 220 VDC turbo-generators. The service speed was about 13 knots. Rgds//Dick Moffat


Hi Dick - Remember me...Cat.Off on the London Resolution in 1973 when you were 2/Eng (Ernie Rickaby was C/E till we saw him off with 30 over proof Australian Rum)?

You had your lovely wife with you - How are you all now - in New Zealand possibly? - I'm retired and writing my memoirs so a line or two would be very welcome!

ATB
John Clement


----------



## johnclement

Dick

Any chance that tI could have a copy of the photo of us all at Ceuta?

ATB
John


----------



## johnclement

Dick - I have sent my email address to you as requested - have you received it?

ATB
John Clement


----------

